# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 16 ... (yaghma)

## moho

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر شانزدهم ...

جناب* *YAGHMA *  :Yahoo (1): *

*

*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه* :Yahoo (1): *

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون خودتون ! 

جواب بدین خواهشا ...* :32: 


*مدیریت تایپیک بر عهده ی بانو Parniya است

ممنون از مشارکت شما در تایپیک ...*

----------


## moho

خب من اومدم   :Yahoo (4):  ... اول یه تشکر از بانو Parnia بابت تایپیک ....  :Y (766): 

دوم ؛ ان شاء الله صندلی داغتون رو خودم بزنم ... اینا که چیزی نیست  :Yahoo (4):  جانی از دست من کچل شده تو تایپیک همسایه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  دوباره بیام  جانی ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (4):  ...

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

در آینده پزشک*  :Y (766): *
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

**سوال خنده داری بود  ایشون و کار ضایع ... عمرا !!!**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بله 100% 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

به هیچ عنوان ... خیلی هم مهربون و با معرفت هستن ...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

این که واضحه !!! تو سایت همه منو بیشتر از بقیه دوست دارن * :troll (10):*.... فوران اعتماد به سقف *  :Y (625):  :Y (625): *
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

روی بی نظمی  و توهین و ... 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

19 نفر ...*  :Yahoo (35): *
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

با هر دو 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

داداش ، واقعا دل ما رو به یغما بردی ، بهترین لقب همون YAGHMA است ...

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

از اون جایی که مهربونه ، خیلی مسالمت آمیز از کنار هم رد میشن ...*  :Y (673): *
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یکی از بازیگرا منتها یادم نیست کدوم ... *  :Yahoo (35): *
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :22: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

بله قطعا ... ان شاء الله یه روزی ناظر شن ... دیگه بیشتر نمی شه گفت خطرناکه* :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117): * ....  

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ویژگی بد ؛ نـــــــــــــــــدارن
ویژگی خوب ؛ خیلی دارن مثلا مهربونن ، پخته و با تجربه حرف می زنن و .... اوه اگه بخوام بگم تا صبح طول می کشه ... در یک کلام از گل ، گل ترند ...*  :Y (766): *
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

عالی و زیبا ... خوش چهرن انصافا ، بخصوص با ریش ...

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

آخه من هدیه ی درخور ایشون تو دست و بالم نیست ولی این هدیه واقعا ناقابل تقدیم  ایشون ؛
*

*امیوارم یه روز با این لباس ، تو این انجمن عکس بگذارند ...

17. ی ارزو واسش :

امیدوارم تک تک لحظات زندگیشون مثل آب چشمه زلال و شیرین باشه .... قبولی توی پزشکی تو یه دانشگاه خوب ....

18.ی نصیحت :

چطور به خودم اجازه ی نصیحت به ایشون رو بدم ... ایشون باید منو نصیحت کنن .... *  :Y (766): *
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون خودتون ! 

آره جون خودم 30 دقیقست دارم جواب می دم ...*  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

داداش گلم  شرمنده اگه جایی بی حرمتی ای به شما شده ،.. ممنون از کمک هاتون به من ... یاشا داداش .... **

----------


## Parniya

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ شاعر 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ استغفرالله!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله صد در صد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ بنده خدا 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ لو بده خودت 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ یغما 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 18.5 نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه فرق نداره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ با توجه به روحیه لطیفش !  ایشون از سوکس

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ جناب یغما اواتار و اسمش هس دیگه یاد کسی دیگه ای نمیندازه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (16): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ تیم مدیریت بهش میخوره 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ با معرفته

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

با همین تو مسابقه اواتار شرکت کن اول شی 

**

17. ی ارزو واسش : به همه ارزوهای بزرگش برسه/عاقبت بخیر شه ب قول مادر جون/خوشبختی و موفقیت

18.ی نصیحت : از نصیحت خوشم نمیاد فک نکنم کسی خوشش بیاد
*

----------


## Lawyer

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**پزشک**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**یادم نی...**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
**متوسطه!**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
**باید سالمندان رو تحمل کرد!
رواعصاب من نیس!**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
**من،والا...* :Yahoo (110): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
**ناراحت شدن دیگران...**
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**18نفر**
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**پسرا رو خیلی!
آخه به من میگه عجقم
استغفرالله**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**پیر خرفت انجمن**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**سوسک به این میگه:ایییییش...**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
**هیشکی فعلا...
**12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (478): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**آره متناسبه!**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**خوب:از بی ادبیای من دلگیر نمیشه(جرات داره...)
بد:به خودش میگیره حرفای مردمو...**
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**رنگش خزه**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Y (721): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
**به هدف مورد نظرش برسه!
به عجقشم برسه
البته عاشق نیس**
18.ی نصیحت :
**درحدی نیسم بهش نصیحت بکنم!


**خیلی دوسش دارم* :Yahoo (8): *
جای برادر بزرگه ماس* :Y (744): *
کلا واس ماس* :Y (694):

----------


## milad 22

*
اول اینکه اونقد شکایت کرد اخرش بچه رو اوردن تو شوک هفتگی خخخ فک نکن ندیدم 

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ شاعر سیاسی  بعدشم بشه زندانی سیاسی 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم کار سالمی هم ازش ندیدم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آری

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ شدیییییییییییییییییید* :Yahoo (76): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو خوب سوال داره ؟؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم. سوراخ جورابش ؟؟ 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ با ارفاق 5 نفر*  :Yahoo (76): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با هردوشون 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) لقب نمیدممم عمو منوچ خودمه*  :Yahoo (76): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ بیا از سوسکم بترس نه بیا خجالت نکش

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ پاتریک خخخخ

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (390): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بسشه دیگه. این درجه ها به کسی وفا نکرده

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از طرز حرف زدنش با بقیه خوشم میاد. احترام بقیه رو همیشه حفظ میکنه*  :Yahoo (11): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 5 تومن بدم واسش ؟؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :واست زرافه اوردم . دوست باشید با هم* :Y (510): *
17. ی ارزو واسش : امیدوارم کنکور 95 رو بترکونی وگگرنه من تو رو میترکونم* :Yahoo (43): *

18.ی نصیحت: ندارم*  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amir.h

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنمهندس یه چیزی* :Yahoo (35): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟به شدت

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه ولی یه شوخی خیلی با حال با من کرد* :Yahoo (23): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟من اعتراض و آشوب هم سرکوب میشه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟توهین به هنر* :Yahoo (22): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15* :Yahoo (43): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)ناناز(با معذرت)* :Yahoo (23): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این** از* *سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یکی از رفیقام(چیه شما نمیشناسی)

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (65): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشهد100درصد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟شوخی هاش خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ناناز* :Yahoo (23): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Yahoo (11): *

17. ی ارزو واسش ان شا الله مشکلی براش پیش نیاد هیچ وقت

18.ی نصیحت :
*

----------


## milad1997

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  مقاله و داستان نویسی  

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ چیزی ندیدم من

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ صد در صد..هر کس باهاش دوست نیست ناموفقه 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اصلا..بر عکس کلی هم باعث آرامشه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟کلا با محبته نمیدونم ولی جانی و هیکاپو دوست داره...فک کنم منم دوست داره....الکی مثلا 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ بی احترامی،بی شعوری

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ تقریبا همه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ میدونم تو کاره تفکیک جنسیت نیست ولی بیشتر پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مرد آروم شب 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟رابطه ای به نام ترس شکل نمیگیره بینشون...خیلی مهربون خواهند بود 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یغما گلرویی زمانی که آرومه داره شعر مینویسه 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (15): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه باو..یه مدیریتی چیزی...قدیمیه اینجاستا 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ واقعا از چیزیش بدم نمیاد..از انسانیت و آرامش و از همه مهم تر مهربونیش خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ تو انتخاب حیوون با من هم سلیقس...راضیم 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Y (694):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : امیدوارم به آرزوت و چیزی که میخوای برسی

18.ی نصیحت : ​من کی باشم بخوام ایشونو نصیحت کنم 
*

----------


## niـhan

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟کارای فرهنگی هنری

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم چیزی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره ولی زیاد نه...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم....بچه تو داریه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ته ریشش+موهاش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟30.5

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟فرق نداره....ولی مسلما با پسرا جور تره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)زبل خان

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟بستگی به سوکست داره

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟نمیگم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟100البته بیشترم حقه شه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟از زبل بودنش خعلی خوشم میاد+شخصیت فوق العاده ارومی داره+اهل منطقه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

*
*
*
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :به هرچی تو دلشه برسه* :22: *

18.ی نصیحت :دراون حد نیستم که بخام کسیو نصیحت کنم* :18:

----------


## sam-n

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره خیلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نیست

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ Araz

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی یغما گلرویی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه خوبه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خوش رو

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (1): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ صد در صد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ازش خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ اکانتش خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : هدیه رو خصوصی بهش میدمیدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :به اون چیزی که تو دلشه برسه

**18.ی نصیحت :در جایگاهی نیستم که نصیحتش کنم*

----------


## ParsaYousefi

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

عکاس شخصی یغما گلرویی 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

هیچی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

**حتما ...**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

**نیوچ !
**
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

**نمیدونم ...**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

**یغما* *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

**22**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

پسر**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

**یغما عالیه* *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

**به جون یغما میکشتش* *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

**نگین یغمایی* *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Yahoo (21): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

**کمشه ...**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

**هیچی** - کدومشو بگم اخ ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

**خعلی خوبه ..**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

* :Yahoo (99): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :

**
ایشالا به بهترینات برسی ...
**
18.ی نصیحت :

**یغما نکن مردموو* *

*

----------


## nak

* تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مدیر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اوهوم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصن

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ ساکته  فم نکنم اصن متوجه اش نشن

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه خوبه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) صبور-زبل

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ خخخخخخخخخ

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد...........

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ زبل بودنش حرص درمیاره گاهی

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ اکانتش خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :والا یغما قرار بود ناپلئونی بده حالا من هدیه بدم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خیلی خوبه
باشه حالا
چ کنم ک مهربونم

*







* 17. ی ارزو واسش : ارزوی بهترینا
**18.ی نصیحت : ندارم*

----------


## SanliTa

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟بستنی فروشی :Yahoo (4): ...اما بی شوخی...معلم ادبیات

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟قدیما اره اما الان نه...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه اصننننن

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟جانی ...هیکاپ...میلاد جومونگی...من :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رعایت حرمت و ادب

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟5نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟مسلما پسراااا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)بستنی فروش :Yahoo (4): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسکه از قیافه اش میترسه :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
سکوت و ارامش
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
با شکلکا کار نمیکنم :-| این
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
من با درجه مردم چیکار دارم اصن ب اینچیزا توجه نمیکنم اما الان دیدم نه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ساکته و مودبه...
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه سلام میرسونه :Yahoo (4): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :بستنی میدم بهش :Yahoo (4): اخرش تو بستنی نگرفتی خودم. گرفتم 

17. ی ارزو واسش :همیشه شاد باشه و موفق

18.ی نصیحت :مث ی دهه شصتی. رفتار کن ...نیای بگی این نصیحتت یعنی چی چون خودمم نمیدونم برا خالی نموندن فقط نوشتم

----------


## Wild Rose

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *شاعر* :Yahoo (3): *2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *نمیدونم**3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**البته..**4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* *نه اصلا**5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟* *نمیدونم**6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *نمیدونم* :Yahoo (110):  

*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟  15 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) یغما...

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این..* :Yahoo (110): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ بابانوئل* :Yahoo (77): *
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (478): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بیشتر حقشه* :Yahoo (21): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بد نداره...همه اشون خوبن* :Yahoo (1): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه..

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Y (694): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : که به آرزوهاش برسه...

18.ی نصیحت : خودش باید منو نصیحت کنه...من کی باشم نصیحتش کنم؟
*

----------


## masood2013

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ بازیگر.

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ تاحالا ندیدم.

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ خیلی، چون دوستی مثل من داره. 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ به هیچ وجه.

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمی دونم، شاید من. 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی آقای گلرویی. 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 19، اون یه نفر هم منم که قبلا جذبش شدم. 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا.

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) استاد همه چی دون.

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هر 2.

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خودم.

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اصلا، باید مدیر ارشد یا تیم مدیریت میشد.

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از اینکه آدمو زود فراموش میکنه بدم میاد، از طرز حرف زدنش خیلی خوشم میاد، توپه. 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ جالبه.

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یه عکس جدید از آقای گلرویی براش میفرستم، تازه تازه. 

17. ی ارزو واسش : خوشبختی.

18.ی نصیحت : زیاد حرص نخوره.*

----------


## Saeed735

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ادیب

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟آنجل و منو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو یغما

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟12

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)یغما

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یغما گلرویی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟هیچی ولی کلا کم حرف هست و بجاش حرف میزنه این ویژگیشو دوس میدارم و با ادب بودنشو

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :چیزی در حد معرفتش ندارم یه عکس خیلی خیلی خیلی کمشه

17. ی ارزو واسش :ان شالله به ارزوهاش برسه و زندگی شادی کنار عزیزانش داشته باشه*

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتر یا شاعر
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه ، بهشم نمیاد* :Yahoo (76): *
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**آره 100%*
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه ، رو اعصاب من که نبوده تا حالا*

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**دقیق نمیدونم ...
*
*6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**به نظرم روی یغما گلرویی**...*
*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**خب دقیق نمیدونم ولی حدس میزنم 17 نفر ...
*
*8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**بیشتر با دخترا ...

**9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**همون Yaghma بیشتر بهش میاد ...

**10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**به نظرم سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه*

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**یغما گلرویی* :Yahoo (9): 
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
**نظری ندارم*

*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**آره ، صد در صد ، لایق بیشتر از اینه ...
*
*14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**تا حالا جز خوبی ازش چیزی ندیدم

**15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه عالی ...

**16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا(ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا

*


*
17. ی آرزو واسش :
**آرزو میکنم به همه اونچه که دوستشون داره برسه

**18. ی نصیحت :
**استغفرالله* :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Egotist

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ شاعر معترض به وضع جامعه : ))

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ -

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بعله .

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نع

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ -

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم : دی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ -

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) چیزی تو ذهنم نی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ -

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاده خودِ یغما گلرویی 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (106): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بعله .

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟چیزی بدی ازش به یاد ندارم . عزیزن .

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالی 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 


Ebi And Shadmehr - Royayeh Ma

شاعر : یغما گلرویی


17. ی ارزو واسش :انشالله به حقش برسه تو زندگیش

18.ی نصیحت : -

*
*

----------


## SilentHeart

من دیر رسیدم انگار :Yahoo (2): 

۱. تو چه شغلی تصورش میکنی؟ دندون پزشک

۲. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ من که ندیدم 

۳. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده؟ بله ۱۰۰٪

۴. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟ خو معلومه که نه

۵. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوس داره؟ عجقش جانی رو :d

۶. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ اممم نمیدونم به سلام ندادن و مغرور بودن!
و همچنین رو اواتارش یغما

۷. به نظرت اگه وارده یه جمع ۲۰ نفره بشه ۳۰ دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش میشن؟ ۱۰-۱۵

۸. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟  با هر دو

۹. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ مهربون

۱۰. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک میترسه یا اون از این؟ اون از این  :Yahoo (94): 

۱۱. شخصیتش تو رو یاده کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیشکی خودش

۱۲. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ الان با گوشی میام شکلکا برام باز نمیشه بعدن میام میگم

۱۳. به نظرت درجه کاربریش حقشه؟ بله ۱۰۰٪ 

۱۴. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ ویژگی بد نداره همش خوبه

۱۵. نظرت درباره اکانتش؟ خوبه

۱۶. یه هدیه بهش بعده؟ اونم بعدن میدم ؛)

۱۷. یه ارزو واسش: انشالله به همه ارزوهاش برسه مخصوصن دندان پزشکی

۱۸. ی نصیحت: من؟ نصیحت؟

----------


## Harmonica

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

مشرو!ب فروش
ساقی
مواد فروش

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

من ک چیزی ندیدم
فک نکنم حالا حالا هم سوتی بده
ب شخصیتش نمیخوره

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

راضی ام ازش

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه خیلی گله...
اتفاقن خیلی موجب آرامش هم هست
با این آوتاراش ک دل ما رو برده

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

فک کنم رضا رو...
ولی رضا آدم نی منو بیشتر دوس داشته باش... 
غلط کرده اصن کسی رو دوس داره 
دل نبند تهش تلخیله...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

کلن زیاد حساس نی...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

تا نبینمش و نیم ساعت صحبت نکنم نمیتونم بگم...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

هیچکدام...

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

دوست لع!نتی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

خسته تر از این حرفاست ک بخاد از سوسک بترسه
حتی سوسک رو نمیکشه ب وسیله خاک انداز برش میداره میندازه بیرون

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

کی؟تا حدودی پسر خاله کوچیکم
البته اون داریوش گوش میده زیاد
این شاهین
چی؟

سیگار

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
اون شکلکه ک دهنش بسته هستش

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

بد بخت درجه ای هم داره مگه...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ویژگی بد نداره
کلن خوشم میاد ازش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
الان وقتش نیست

17. ی ارزو واسش :

امیدوارم هرگز آرزوی چیزی رو نکنی

18.ی نصیحت :

مواظب زیبایی هات باش

----------


## niـhan

Up
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ سخنران

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ دوست صمیمی فک نکنم..اما قابل احترامه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نـــــه چون تو کار دیگران دخالت نمیکنه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نظراش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ boys 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) یغما

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ شخص خاصی نه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اوهوم 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خیلی خشکه...مودبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ ندارم 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه شاد باشی

18.ی نصیحت : ندارم*

----------


## Nahal

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مدیر برنامه یغما گلرویی* :Yahoo (94): * شوخی کردم ایشالا دندانپزشک آینده ان...* :Yahoo (1): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  اطلاع ندارم ولی بهشون نمیخوره* *کار ضایع کرده باشن..**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ فکر نمیکنم... رفتارشون قابل احترامه... رو اعصاب نیستن...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  رو آینده ای که به وسیله درس و کنکور برای خودشون رقم میزنن...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ خب طبیعتا تو یه جمع 20 نفره همه جذب یه نفر نمیشن ایشونم مستثنی نیستن تقریبا 5-6 نفر برای نیم ساعت خوبه...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ بستگی به طرف مقابلشون داره ولی بیشتر پسرا...

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  نظری ندارم...

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک و ترس؟ اونم ایشون؟...* :Yahoo (21): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ شخصیتشون یاد هیشکی فقط آواتارشون همون یغما گلرویی...
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ نمیدونم شاید*  :Y (558): *...**من اینارو ببینمم یاد ایشون می افتم: 
**
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله...ولی مثل اینکه از رنگش ناراضین...* :Yahoo (94): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خیلی مودبن که خیلی خوبه...فعلا چیزی که بگم بدم می یاد موجود نیست...* :Yahoo (94): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم...
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* http://uploadboy.com/ow2tnlafwqvi.html *و هدیه پایینی...* :Y (413): *رنگش خوبه؟!* :Yahoo (94): 
*
17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالا به خواسته هاشون برسن...موفق باشن...

18.ی نصیحت : اهل نصیحت نیستم باشمم جسارت نمیکنم* *بزرگتر از خودمو نصیحت کنم...*

----------


## ali7893

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مغزم نمیکشه ولی شاعر میاد

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟100 درصد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه بابا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟اطلاع خاصی ندارم*  :Yahoo (76): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟فک کنم یغما گلرویی* :Yahoo (1): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟عجب سوالی* :Yahoo (77): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)گلایل خخخ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* :Yahoo (21): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یغما گلرویی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (65): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟100 درصد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویزگی بد نداره خوب که زیاده حوصله نوشتن ندارم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (559): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :به ارزوهاش برسه و خلاصه خوشبخت باشه

18.ی نصیحت :در این حد نیستم*

----------


## kouchoulou

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* دندون پزشک


*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* نکرده


*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* بله


*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* خیر


*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* منو


*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* دوستاش


*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* 20


*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* پسر


*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* برادر


*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* هیچکدوم


*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* یاد خودش


*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* 


*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* فسیل :Yahoo (4): 


*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (1): 


*15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* خوبه


*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*


من رؤیایی دارم، رؤیای آزادی
                              رؤیای یک رقصِ بی‌وقفه از شادی
من رؤیایی دارم، از جنسِ بیداری
                              رؤیای تسکینِ این دردِ تکراری
دردِ جهانی که از عشق تهی می‌شه
                              دردِ درختی که می‌خشکه از ریشه
دردِ یه کودک که تو چرخه‌ی کاره
                              یا دردِ اون زن که محکومِ آزاره
تعبیرِ این رؤیا درمونِ دردامه
                              درمونِ این دردا تعبیرِ رؤیامه
رؤیای من اینه: دنیای بی‌کینه
                              دنیای بی‌کینه... رؤیای من اینه
من رؤیایی دارم، رؤیای رنگارنگ
                              رؤیای دنیایی سبز و بدونِ جنگ
من رؤیایی دارم که غیرممکن نیست
                              دنیایی که پاکه از تابلوهای ایست
دنیایی که بمب و موشک نمی‌سازه
                              موشک روی خوابِ کودک نمی‌ندازه
دنیایی که تو اون زندونا تعطیلن
                              آدم‌ها به جرمِ پرسش نمی‌میرن.
تعبیرِ این رؤیا درمونِ دردامه
                              درمونِ این دردا تعبیرِ رؤیامه
رؤیای من اینه: دنیای بی‌کینه
                              دنیای بی‌کینه... رؤیای من اینه
من رؤیایی دارم، رؤیای آرامش
                              رؤیای دنیای بی‌مرز و بی‌ارتش
من رؤیایی دارم، رؤیای خوشبختی
                              رؤیای دنیایی بی‌نفرت و سختی
بی‌ترسِ سرنیزه، بی‌وحشتِ باطوم
                              هر آدمی شاد و هر ظالمی محکوم
دنیایی که توش پول اربابِ مردم نیست
                              قحطیِ لبخند و ایمان و گندم نیست
تعبیرِ این رؤیا درمونِ دردامه
                              درمونِ این دردا تعبیرِ رؤیامه
رؤیای من اینه: دنیای بی‌کینه
                              دنیای بی‌کینه... رؤیای من اینه

//یغما گلرویی


*17. ی ارزو واسش :* پول زیاد !!


*18.ی نصیحت :* ندارم.

----------


## niـhan

☝ up

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

UP

----------


## Ali.N

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
هنرپیشه!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نکرده!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
عاره-چرا نبوده؟!!!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
یه کمی به مقدار لازم-دی* :Yahoo (20): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمدونم* :Yahoo (94): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
یغما!!!
فکر کنم اگه بخوان بکشنشم دست برنداره* :Yahoo (20): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
3تا-پس چند تا؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا!دی

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
کلا تو شوک ها چون میگین رعایت شئونات من سکوت میکنم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
لهش میکنه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
پدر پسر شجاع!!!!
شرمنده خو این میاد به ذهنم دیگه* :Yahoo (39): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (79): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
یکم کمشه!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
غلط نکنم یکم مغروره!* :Yahoo (40): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
20
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**
17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفق باشی هر جا که هستی

18.ی نصیحت :
اون باید منو نصیحت کنه!
توصیه میکنم!!!::بیشتر خودتو نشون بده-بیشتر از اینا استعداد داری عزیز* :Yahoo (94):

----------


## dorsa20

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟بازیگر تئاتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ صد البته

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه انصافا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خودشونو* :Yahoo (110): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ عکس آواتارشون* :Yahoo (4): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسر ها

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) یغما

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ همدیگرو ناز میکنن* :Yahoo (4): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ همون عکس آواتارشون

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ انسان آرام و شریفی هستند..یک کم هم خجالتی

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :ازین کاکائوها* :Yahoo (4): *
17. ی ارزو واسش : بهترین خودشون باشن همیشه 

18.ی نصیحت :بلد نیستم*

----------


## Byt.

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* .


*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* .


*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* .


*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* .


*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* .


*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* .


*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* .


*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* .


*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* .


*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* .


* 11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ از این دهه شصتیا*


*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟.* 


*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* 


*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟.*


*15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* .


*16. یه هدیه بهش بده : .*






*17. ی ارزو واسش :* *عشق*


* 18.ی نصیحت : خودت باش! فقط و فقط خودت باش.......*

----------


## N3DA

1. تو چه شغلي تصورش مي کني؟ روانشناس،سياست مدار

2.ضايع ترين کاري که تو سايت کرده؟ در جريان نيستم  :Yahoo (4): 

3.فــکر ميکــني تـو دوسـت يابي مــوفق بـــوده ؟ چرا که نه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه يـا نـه ؟ خير

5.تــو ســايــت کيــو بيشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ Black/NEwrinshidger

6.به نظرت حساسيتش روي چيه ؟ کسي گستاخي کنه و پاش رو از حدِ خودش فراتر بگذاره

7.به نظرت اگه وارد يه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقيقه ي اول چند نفر جذبش مي شن؟ 15

8.به نظرت بيشتر با دختراي سايت جوره يا پسرا ؟ پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبي ميدي؟ (با رعايت شئونات اخلاقي) من هميشه سر اين سوال گير ميکنم  :Yahoo (4):  چيزي به ذهنم نميرسه :/

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببينه اين از سوسک مي ترسه يا سوسک از اين؟ سوسک قطع به يقين ميترسه :دي

11.شخصيتش تو رو ياد کي يا چي ميندازه؟ شخصِ خودشون

12. شبيه کدوم شکلک سايته؟ شبيه نيستن ولي غالبا ازش استفاده ميکنن:  :Yahoo (56): 

13.به نظرت درجه ي کاربريش حقشه؟ بله

14.از کدوم ويژگيش بدت مياد؟از کدوم خوشت مياد ؟ انسانِ محترمي هستن/ويژگي بد هم نديدم من

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوب،رو به پيشرفت

16. يه هديه بهش بده : :دي




17. ي ارزو واسش : سلامتی و موفقیت 

18.ي نصيحت : نصیحتِ چی آخه  :Yahoo (4):  جسارت نمیکنم

----------


## M-95

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ در جريان نيستم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه بابا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ اينم در جريان نيستم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روي چيه؟؟؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 30 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فكر كنم با هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) استاد يغما

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ خخخخ سوسكه از اين ميترسه بابا

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ به ياد يه آدم متشخص

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ همه ويژگياش خوبن

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالي

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :تو زنگيش به هر چي كه دوست داره برسه

18.ی نصیحت :*ايشون بايد ما رو نصيحت كنن فقط اينو بگم كه خيلي آقايي

----------

